# Házisárkány szelidítés



## zsolti_bacsi (2009 Február 1)

Hasznos tanácsok házisárkány tartáshoz

Jöhetnek a hasznos tanácsok azoktól, akiknek van házisárkánya


----------



## k.apu (2009 Február 1)

Tarthatjuk bezarva es szabadon de igy szabadon igen veszelyes lehet ... de amugy lehet porazon is tartani de az ugy igencsak koltseges...


----------



## Karsay István (2009 Február 12)

Nekem volt házisárkányom, de időben elválltam tőle..:mrgreen:


----------



## Lexyke (2009 Március 14)

Házisárkány ellen csak egy dolgot lehet tenni... Hívni kell valami herceget, hogy vigye el a háztól... 

Nekem is van egy, az anyósom képében... Hát sok ideig tartott, mire megszelídítettem...


----------



## yaz (2009 Március 17)

Lexyke írta:


> Házisárkány ellen csak egy dolgot lehet tenni... Hívni kell valami herceget, hogy vigye el a háztól...



Köztudottan sárkány ellen sárkányfű!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

*Alig használt feleség eladó!*

"Zsémbes feleség eladó! Adómentes, de igen magas a fenntartási költsége. Kissé használt" - így kínálta nejét megvételre az interneten egy brit férj. 

És akadtak érdeklődők, csaknem tucatnyi.

A 38 éves férfi tavaly vette feleségül 40 esztendős asszonyát, ám elég hamar kezdett az idegeire menni állandó zsémbelése miatt. A minap aztán, miközben a nej tévét nézett - férje szerint valami "szemetet" -, a férfi telefonon hirdetést adott fel egy brit magazinban, felesége pedig "eladósorba" került.

A férfi nem komolyan árulta asszonyát, csak viccnek szánta. Ennek ellenére vagy tízen komolyan érdeklődtek, és egyik telefonáló sem volt személyes ismerősük - írta az MTI.

Persze az asszony is tudomást szerzett portéka voltáról, és ha eddig csak zsörtölődött, a hirdetésre már üvöltözött férjével, bár nem sokáig.

"Most már a derűs oldaláról nézi a dolgot" - mondta a férj, aki ellen nem indult eljárás.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Március 18)

szeemi írta:


> *Alig használt feleség eladó!*



Vajon mi a jó istent akartak a nővel azok az érdeklődők????
Szelidíteni, vagy szenvedni akartak?????:9:


----------



## szapka (2009 Március 28)

A sárkányszelidítéshez iszonyú nagy türelem szükséges!!!


----------



## rekazita (2009 Április 3)

Adjuk hozzá a sárkányfű-árushoz!!!
Kata


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Nekem is van egy sárkányom , okádja is rendesen a tüzet az anyósom.
Temetése után béke lesz.
De nem bántom.


----------



## vikike66 (2009 Április 28)

Nekem is van egy sárkányom,sajnos én magam,néha elviselhetetlen tudok lenni ezért kaptam ezt az egyik becenevet


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Április 28)

bea80 írta:


> Nekem is van egy sárkányom , okádja is rendesen a tüzet az anyósom.
> Temetése után béke lesz.
> De nem bántom.



Egy régi kedves ismerősöm mindig azt mondta: az anyós úgy jó, ahogy a sör: hidegen, az asztalon, felbontva...

Bocsi, kicsit morbid, de nagyon idevágott...


----------



## rugesz (2009 Április 29)

Nekem is van egy házi sárkányom sokszor okád tüzet és olyankor vigyázni kell. Nagyon tud dühöngeni XD


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Április 30)

Karsay István írta:


> Nekem volt házisárkányom, de időben elválltam tőle..:mrgreen:



Második házasság: a remény győzelme a tapasztalat felett !



Lexyke írta:


> Nekem is van egy, az anyósom képében... Hát sok ideig tartott, mire megszelídítettem...



Nincs annál szebb, mint amikor sikerül a lehetetlen.


----------



## bea80 (2009 Május 3)

FeketeBestia írta:


> Egy régi kedves ismerősöm mindig azt mondta: az anyós úgy jó, ahogy a sör: hidegen, az asztalon, felbontva...
> 
> Bocsi, kicsit morbid, de nagyon idevágott...



Tökéletesen egyet értek veled:az anyós legyen mindig porhanyós!:8:


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 5)

A sárkányokat miért nem kérdezi meg senki? Lehet, hogy nem is kell tartani tőlük! csak okosan kell őket szeretni, talán nem is változnak sárkánnyá!


----------



## niklec (2009 Május 5)

Hát tudod kutyából nem lesz.... Nomeg a történelem igazolja a tényeket. Ez olyan lenne, mint a szelíd farkas, elvileg lehetséges, de...


----------



## fagor (2009 Május 6)

Nekem is van házisárkányom! És van két nagyon cuki kissárkány is hozzá. ))


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 7)

Egyébként minden sárkányhoz tartozik egy György. Akkor fizet rá, ha házasságkötés után derül ki, hogy egy ilyenre tett szert!


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 8)

Találóskérdés:

Két nagy magyar költő is írt egy-egy máig is muris verset házisárkányokról.
Kik voltak a költők és mi a versek címe?


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 11)

Ha jól tudom, az egyik Vörösmarty a másik talán Kisfaludy, de sajnos a vers címek nem ugranak be.


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 11)

ovineni írta:


> Ha jól tudom, az egyik Vörösmarty a másik talán Kisfaludy, de sajnos a vers címek nem ugranak be.



Ha esetleg eszedbejut, kérlek írd meg, mert nem emlékszem rájuk.

Addig is, amire én gondoltam, az Petőfi "Ezrivel terem a fán a meggy" és Arany "A Jóka ördöge" c. versei voltak. Ha rákattantasz az alábbi webcímekre, mindkettőn jól mulathatsz.

http://hu.wikisource.org/wiki/Ezrivel_terem_a_fán_a_Meggy...

http://mek.niif.hu/00500/00597/html/joka.htm


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 14)

Amire én gondoltam, házsártos feleségről szól. 
Kisfaludy Károly: Bánkódó férj
Vörösmarty is valami hasonlót írt, Kisfaludyval vetélkedve.

A másik vers
Vörösmarty: Szép asszony
nem olyan humoros, mint amelyekre te gondoltál, de érdemes ezeket is elolvasni


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 15)

Gyorsan elásom magam. Emlékszem, egyszer valaha még utána is néztem, hogy miért van a két versnek azonos poénje. Az, hogy a két költőt együtt emlegetted ezzel a témával kapcsolatban eszembe kellett volna juttassa, hogy mire gondoltál. Na mindegy. Egyébként se én vagyok az oka, hanem az Alsteiner, izé, Alzmeyer - szóval az a német nevű pasas, aki mindig eldugja a szemüvegemet.


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 19)

Feleségekre kitalálták a pasik a "házisárkány" címet, /jelzem:sokszor nem ok nélkül/, de megkereshetnénk ennek megfelelőjét, amely a morgós, zsémbes férjekre illik.


----------



## brekeke6 (2009 Május 19)

Jé, tényleg! De akárhogyan is töröm a fejem, nem jut eszembe egy közhasználatú kifejezés se a zsémbes férjre. Persze ez nem jelenti azt, hogy egy rendes feleség ne tudná párszáznéhány szóban közölni a férjeurával, hogy mi a véleménye viselkedéséről...


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 21)

lehet, hogy egy szóba nem is fér bele!


----------



## Emicica (2009 Május 29)

Sziasztok. Én nem vagyok házi sárkány de a lapockámon van egy szép sárkány. Házisárkányokat könnyen lehet csillapítani. Jó hideg vödör víz


----------



## lenardzs (2009 Május 29)

Vannak olyan sárkányok, akiket csak provokál a hideg víz.


----------



## docee (2009 Június 1)

Egy igazi házisárkánnyal szemben nincs ellenszer...


----------



## ovineni (2009 Június 3)

Találkoztatok ti már egyáltalán igazi házisárkánnyal? Kérdezzétek meg a páromat! 28 év alatt sokat tapasztalt!


----------



## Kremo (2009 Június 7)

ovineni írta:


> Találkoztatok ti már egyáltalán igazi házisárkánnyal? Kérdezzétek meg a páromat! 28 év alatt sokat tapasztalt!


 
Én igen, gyakran nem is tudom,hogy sajnáljam, vagy utáljam! pedig ő nem öreg csak áldatlan természete van  ,de már jó lenne,ha megtalálná az ő "Györgyét"!


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Szép gondozott újépítésű ház utcára néző anyóssal olcson ELADÓ.


----------



## zsuzsa72 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Jaj már!Szerintem sokan vannak ,akik örülnének még egy sárkánynak is,csak lenne nekik.


----------



## etuska (2009 Augusztus 19)

Ha már igy van,akkor én is elmondom,hogy huszonegy éve szelidgetek egy házisárkányt,de nem sok eredménnyel.Bár itt legtöbbet a nőkre mondogatják ezt a jelzőt,de nálunk ez forditva van.Én vagyok a szeliditő,a férjem meg a sárkány,de ellene már a sárkányfű sem használna, valami erősebb szer kellene.Ha valaki tud ilyet,kérem értesitsen.:cici:


----------



## tobys (2009 Szeptember 2)

Éhes vándor kopogtat a Szent György és a sárkányhoz címzett fogadó ajtaján egy zord éjszakán. A fogadósné kinyitja az ajtót, és végigmérve a vándort durva hangon így szól:
- Koldusok nem jöhetnek be! - majd bevágja az ajtót a szerencsétlen vándor orra előtt.
Az elmosolyodik és ismét bekopog. Megint a fogadósné nyit ajtót. Ekkor a vándor szólal meg előbb:
Tessék mondani, Szent György nincs itthon?


----------



## tobys (2009 Szeptember 2)

Amúgy az összes férfiembernek megsúgom: amilyen az idomár, olyan a sárkány


----------



## azin (2010 Január 26)

magyar menydörgő rulez, ha meg ennivalónak nézi a haverjaid, oda se neki


----------



## kcsjuli (2010 Február 4)

Már növesztem a második, harmadik......fejemet! Ha ezt hozzák ki belőlem!
De ennyivel több szám is lesz! hihihi


----------



## MedDavid (2010 Február 5)

Csak még arra nem jött rá senki, hogy a nőkből miért csak a házasságkötés után bújik ki a sárkány...
Én szerencsére hamar orvosoltam a dolgot: kiűztem a váramból!


----------



## AndiC (2010 Február 5)

Vak az a férfi aki nem látja meg a nőben a sárkányt, még házasságkötés előtt. Megszox vagy megszöx...


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

A házisárkányt röptetni kell!!!


----------



## sanyilondon (2010 Február 6)

HAAA ez nagyon jo.. en meg most akarok majd uj sarkanyt... meggondolando...


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

nekem jó lenne egy olyan shrekkes sárkányszamárbéi az annyira cukiiiii


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Szeptember 11)

etuska írta:


> Ha már igy van,akkor én is elmondom,hogy huszonegy éve szelidgetek egy házisárkányt,de nem sok eredménnyel.Bár itt legtöbbet a nőkre mondogatják ezt a jelzőt,de nálunk ez forditva van.Én vagyok a szeliditő,a férjem meg a sárkány,de ellene már a sárkányfű sem használna, valami erősebb szer kellene.Ha valaki tud ilyet,kérem értesitsen.:cici:


 
Ja ,ja ...Jöttem, láttam, és most nem győzök bocsánatot kérni.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Szeptember 24)

Elég baj, hogy legtöbbet nőre mondják, pedig férfi sárkány is annyi van, mint nő.
A legutolsó népszámlálás is kimutatta.  Vagy nem?


----------



## Numa (2010 Október 24)

Etuska: Férfi sárkány ellen ne felejtsd el, hogy a férfi - bizonyos értelemben - egyszerű jószág: igen egyszerű örömökkel is beéri...


----------



## taragas (2010 November 19)

Az nehezen összehozható.


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

A házisárkány mindenütt nőből van


----------



## Integra (2010 November 27)

Elárulná valaki pontosan mik az elsárkányosodás tünetei?
Csak ha véletlen felfedezném magamban, akkor tudjam kezeltetni.


----------



## csuk (2010 November 27)

Ha sok a tüzed....


----------



## fecó967 (2011 Január 24)

Süsü is "házi"sárkány volt!


----------



## AndiC (2011 Január 24)

fecó967 írta:


> Süsü is "házi"sárkány volt!



Süsüt már nem kellett szelídíteni!


----------



## titak (2011 Április 5)

Ma kitűnő idő van sárkányeregetéshez.


----------



## mabacsma (2011 Április 5)

A sárkányt is anya szülte, csak nem mindegy, hogy gyermekkorában milyen "szelídítést" kapott. Lehet, hogy sárkánytejet ivott.


----------



## AndiC (2011 Április 5)

mabacsma írta:


> A sárkányt is anya szülte, csak nem mindegy, hogy gyermekkorában milyen "szelídítést" kapott. Lehet, hogy sárkánytejet ivott.


 
...talán szelídített sárkány tejet...


----------



## ionon (2011 Április 5)

AndiC írta:


> ...talán szelídített sárkány tejet...


 Előtte sárkányfűvet legelészet


----------



## AndiC (2011 Április 6)

ionon írta:


> Előtte sárkányfűvet legelészet


 
"Katonáknak, diákoknak féláron!" 
de sárkányoknak sárkányfű??


----------



## eckmester (2011 Április 19)

_*MIELŐTT FELTÖLTENÉL V.KÉRNÉL HASZNÁLD LÉGY SZÍVES A KERESÉS GOMBOT!

Használom, de mégse tudom letölteni a sárkányfüvet, pedig kéne nagyon
*_


----------



## AndiC (2011 Április 22)

eckmester írta:


> _*MIELŐTT FELTÖLTENÉL V.KÉRNÉL HASZNÁLD LÉGY SZÍVES A KERESÉS GOMBOT!*_
> 
> _*Használom, de mégse tudom letölteni a sárkányfüvet, pedig kéne nagyon*_


 
mert a CH-n nincs sárkányfű. Itt eddig nem volt szükség rá.
még.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

A legnagyobb házisárkány az anyám. Nektek? (Ja és hogy kell megszelidíteni?)


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## AndiC (2011 Július 29)

asoka133 írta:


> A legnagyobb házisárkány az anyám. Nektek? (Ja és hogy kell megszelidíteni?)



szépszóval. (  )

esetleg, ahogy Lexyke írta az első oldalon


> Hívni kell valami herceget, hogy vigye el a háztól...


----------



## darkoscsaj (2011 Október 4)

Szerintem csak tudni kell bánni a sárkányokkal, etetni, itatni, tiszteletteljesen viseltetni iránta és nem lesz min morognia. ^^
Végül is, mint tudjuk a sárkányokat általában egy lovag győzi le...


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*nagy baj, de*

szinte lehetetlen


----------



## 19angel52 (2012 Február 13)

*Adalék a házisárkány témához*







Bartha András: Kézikönyv a nők elsárkányosodásához. Ez a hangoskönyv kitűnően foglalja össze a témát.
[HIDE]http://data.hu/get/4726581/Kezikonyv_a_nok_elsarkanyosadasarol.001
http://data.hu/get/4726619/Kezikonyv_a_nok_elsarkanyosadasarol.002
http://data.hu/get/4726663/Kezikonyv_a_nok_elsarkanyosadasarol.003
http://data.hu/get/4726787/Kezikonyv_a_nok_elsarkanyosadasarol.crc[/HIDE]
Kellemes szórakozást!


----------



## Babinéni88 (2012 Február 13)

szóljon ha valkinek sikerült


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2012 Február 13)

Házi sárkányt, vagy házi sárkánynét kell szelídíteni?
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 13)

darkoscsaj írta:


> *Végül is, mint tudjuk a sárkányokat általában egy lovag győzi le... *



igen tudjuk, végül is csak a mesében.



zsolti_bacsi írta:


> Hasznos tanácsok házisárkány tartáshoz. Jöhetnek a hasznos tanácsok azoktól, *akiknek van házisárkánya*





Kicsi Fecske írta:


> Házi sárkányt, vagy házi sárkánynét kell szelídíteni?
> Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
> Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss



Erzsikém, kinek milye van a házatáján...  kiss


----------



## kaderina (2012 Február 24)

Elég annyi... Anyós 

... a lánya se külömb!!!


----------



## Alextron (2012 Február 24)

2 esély van
1 a sárkányt eregetni kell...
2 láncraverni a barlangba (de akkor etetni is kell)


----------



## iacocca (2012 Március 24)

Már sehogy... s az asszony kezdi átvenni a rigojáit... 


asoka133 írta:


> A legnagyobb házisárkány az anyám. Nektek? (Ja és hogy kell megszelidíteni?)


----------



## sncf (2012 Június 11)

nekem is van


----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 12)

Néha rám férne!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Június 20)

mióta nőnemű a sárkány ha még csak házi is??


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2012 Június 20)

Ha van női sárkány, kell lennie férfi sárkánynak is, és gyerek sárkányoknak is. Különben kiveszik a sárkány dinasztia.....
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss


----------



## AndiC (2012 Június 20)

csak a mesében a hímsárkányé a főszerep?? ha valaki házisárkányt említ, mindenki nőre gondol


----------



## Sea M. (2012 Június 22)

Ha kezes báránnyá teszik a sárkányokat, kihez hasonlítva leszünk szelídek?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2012 Június 22)

AndiC írta:


> csak a mesében a hímsárkányé a főszerep?? ha valaki házisárkányt említ, mindenki nőre gondol


Szia AndiC!kiss
Szerintem nem csak a mesékben vannak férifi sárkányok, hanem a valós életben is.
Ráadásul házisárkányokban férfiak is akadnak bőven! Szerintem sokkal több közöttük, mint a nőknél.
Sok női társunk mesélhetne erről, szerintem éppen eleget.
De ez a férfi sovinizmus.
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napod, hétvégéd!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss


----------



## öreganyám (2012 Augusztus 11)

Házisárkány?  Kibújik a gyermeki énetek? Az anyósra azért oda kellene figyelni, mert talán van valami igaz abban amit mond. Vagy úgy vagytok vele mint a gyerekek, akik csak odáig jutnak el, hogy már megint baja van velünk, de hogy MI, azon már nem is gondolkodtok. 3x-os anyós vagyok


----------



## öreganyám (2012 Augusztus 11)

Apóshoz használati utasítás, ha netán egy fedél alá kerülnek !  Pl. Az étel a gyengéje , úgy főzzön a menye, hogy lájtos füszerezést kedveli, a csípőstől megfájdul a gyomra. Nem szereti a zsíros húsokat, nehéz ételeket. Vagy szereti az inget és utálja a pólókat garbókat. Nem szereti a farmer nadrágot, és a csíkos inget, kockásat sem. Korán lefekszik, és nem szereti, ha közben valamelyik sípláda szól. Napközben szereti a csendet maga körül. Ergó, a rádiót felejtse el mindenki, aki vele egy lakásban él. Mindent oda kell vissza rakni, ahová először letette, mert különben nem talál semmit. Gyógyszereire nagyon háklis, nem szabad 10 centivel se odébb tenni.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 12)

öreganyám írta:


> Házisárkány?  Kibújik a gyermeki énetek? Az anyósra azért oda kellene figyelni, mert talán van valami igaz abban amit mond. Vagy úgy vagytok vele mint a gyerekek, akik csak odáig jutnak el, hogy már megint baja van velünk, de hogy MI, azon már nem is gondolkodtok. 3x-os anyós vagyok



gratulálok a 3x-oshoz  , a házisárkányság nemcsak az anyósókra értendő... rossz általánosítás.
van a dumcsiban anyósképző topik, szeretettel várjuk oda tanácsaid kiss

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?29432-Anyósképző-tanfolyam


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Igen, gyakran házisárkány lesz az asszonypajtásból is... Táltosunk erre azt mondta:"A népmesékben a legény megmássza az égigérő fát, kinyirja a sárkányt, és lehozza a királylányt.Manapság meg többnyire inkább a sárkányt hozza magával. " Van benne igazság.


----------



## Antal (2012 Október 3)

Egyesek azt kapják, amit megérdemelnek. Mások agglegények maradnak.

A másik : Akinek egy csöpp esze van megnősül. Akinek egy csöppnél több, az már nem.


----------



## Bányarém (2012 Október 26)

Antal írta:


> A másik : Akinek egy csöpp esze van megnősül. Akinek egy csöppnél több, az már nem.



Milyen szomorú, hogy mennyi a csöppeszű férfi.


----------



## Tar_nok (2012 Október 26)

jakti írta:


> Táltosunk erre azt mondta:"A népmesékben a legény megmássza az égigérő fát, kinyirja a sárkányt, és lehozza a királylányt.Manapság meg többnyire inkább a sárkányt hozza magával. "


Van olyan is, hogy a legeny kivagja tobol az egig ero fat, ezzel szukitve a vad sarkanyallomany tovabbelesenek, es a fajuk tulelesenek szukseges termeszeti alapjat. Elannyira, hogy a sarkanyok kihaltta valtak, mivel egig ero fa mar nincs egy sem.

Ez kar, es sajnos igy van, de nagyobb baj az, hogy kiralylanyok is kipusztuloban vannak. Alig akad egypar fennmarado peldany a vilagon. Pedig azelott hemzsegtek. Meg az angol kiralyi csalad is csak fiukat nemz manapsag. Mar kiralyfinak is alig-alig jut kiralylany, nemhogy az olyen egyszeru boher legenynek, mint en is vagyok, keremszepen. Fara maszni viszont EN nem vagyok hajlando. Nem azert masztak le oseim, hogy most en maszek alapon visszaevolvaljak fol oda vissza.

Igy romlik a vilag termeszetes DNA allomanya.


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

lekel vágni az egyik fejét.....ha1-van szelid lesz


----------



## h2o1x (2013 Március 9)

Igen. Sajnos az esküvő után mind a két fél változik. A férfi hanyagabb (már meg van a zsákmány) a nő követelőzőbb, hiszen a feleségnek már jár... és lészen sárkány a nőből.


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

sárkánnyá válik egy nő??? Hát ha hagyják....??


----------



## klajo (2015 Szeptember 6)

kaktusz1990 írta:


> sárkánnyá válik egy nő??? Hát ha hagyják....??


Valószínűleg nem kell azzá válnia, addig is az volt.


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Én csak a Süsüt szeretném.


----------



## Klaral (2019 Július 1)

A sárkányokat meg is lehet szelidíteni. Persze az melós! De megéri


----------



## tejbe-vajba (2019 Augusztus 17)

Vajon a 7-fejű sárkányt melyik fejénél kezdjük szeliditeni?Balról jobbra,vagy forditva?
Hm..lehet hogy orditva......


----------



## tejbe-vajba (2019 Augusztus 17)

Hirdetés.
Elcserélném 50-éves házisárkányomat 2 25-évesre.
Választ várok Pikkelyes jeligére.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Augusztus 17)

tejbe-vajba írta:


> Hirdetés.
> Elcserélném 50-éves házisárkányomat 2 25-évesre.
> Választ várok Pikkelyes jeligére.


))


----------



## udvarfy (2019 Augusztus 18)

tejbe-vajba írta:


> Hirdetés.
> Elcserélném 50-éves házisárkányomat 2 25-évesre.
> Választ várok Pikkelyes jeligére.


Tejbe-vajba , mond mit akarsz kettövel kezdeni , ha már eggyel sem birsz ??


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Augusztus 18)

udvarfy írta:


> Tejbe-vajba , mond mit akarsz kettövel kezdeni , ha már eggyel sem birsz ??


Jujj, de jó kérdés...


----------



## tejbe-vajba (2019 Szeptember 14)

Mivel az eggyikkel nem birok, megpróbálom a másikkal.....

Kérdés.---Mi a jobb mint egy jó-szerető?

Válasz.---Kettő.


----------

